# Recognizing War Dogs



## Sarah ten Bensel (Mar 16, 2008)

Well deserved recognition. Thank you dogs of war and their handlers.

http://www.startribune.com/world/42441227.html?elr=KArksLckD8EQDUoaEyqyP4O:DW3ckUiD3aPc:_Yyc:aUUsZ


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

There is a nation-wide effort, starting in Florida, to make March 13th K9 Veterans Day.


----------



## Tina Rempel (Feb 13, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> There is a nation-wide effort, starting in Florida, to make March 13th K9 Veterans Day.


That would be a great thing.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

The article reads,

But there have also been numerous accounts of dogs being used to intimidate detainees during interrogations in Iraq and elsewhere. One of the most notorious photos from the Abu Ghraib prison scandal was of a dog handler holding a dog inches from a detainee's face. The handler was one of two soldiers convicted of using dogs to intimidate detainees.

And officials at the U.S. detention facility in Guantanamo Bay, Cuba, began using dogs to intimidate detainees during interrogations in late 2002, after Defense Secretary Donald Rumsfeld approved techniques that used "detainees' individual phobias (such as fear of dogs) to induce stress," according to a military memo Rumsfeld signed in December 2002.


Then why were these two Handlers convicted for following orders?


----------

